# In a toss Ford focus EV or the GM spark EV



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

You need to drive them. The Spark hauls ass.

When you test drive, keep it in L gear. It doesn't mean "low" like an ICE car. It means max regen braking. It feels much better.


----------



## magudaman (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the reply! I drove the Ford today and really enjoyed it. It got moving fairly well, power to pass and get on the freeway. Even with driving it harder it was going to make about 74 miles based on the watt hour numbers. They tried to get me to buy today but I wasn't really ready. They offered around $28,000 which isn't too bad based on truecar. I still want to drive the Chevy Spark and then make a final decision. I will keep you all updated.


----------



## magudaman (Mar 29, 2009)

So I bought the Ford Focus Electric 2 days ago! Due to the holiday weekend ford was giving dealers an extra $1000 on my trade in value plus the $6000 off the MSRP. The focus with the 6k off and bartering I paid $28150 (not including trade in). Need to file for my CA rebate for $2500 and taxes this year will have $7500 off.

First impressions:

Pros:

Love the quite ride! It is tripled sealed doors and the road noise is the quietest of all the family's vehicles at freeway speeds. I keep catching myself accidentally speeding quite a bit because I'm used to more road noise. Other cars compared: Ford F150, Mazda 3 HB, Acura RL, Toyota Prius C, Think City Electric. 

Push on the gas and it gets moving. Out accelerates most cars around town and has enough power and speed to make passes on the freeway. Tops out at around 84mph (haven't tried yet!) 

I am in love with the 6.6kw charger after using the Think city with 3.3kw. A one hour stop at the store with a charger covers my trip there and back with extra too. Most chargepoints are only giving me 5.7kw to about 6.1kw due to 208v.

Pre heat pre cool is awesome! I like the connectivity with my phone to see charge level and adjust settings where ever I am. 

- Nice bright HID headlight, and lots of LED runner lights

- Dig the color customizable and brightness adjustable accent interior lights 

CONS:

- Steering has absolutely no dead zone and a low ratio. I feel used to it after about 50 miles of driving but first timers will really notice this.

- NAV / info system seems a little laggy. Compared to an Iphone I always wonder what I am waiting for.

- Wish the info screen gave instantaneous KW from motor and battery, more tech info in general voltage etc 

- Wish I could adjust the charge rate in the car and see what the current charging rate is. I have not found anywhere to see how much KW is getting pushed back into the batteries


If anyone has questions about car blast them my way!


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Did you ever get a chance to test drive a Spark?


----------



## magudaman (Mar 29, 2009)

I did not. The spark was going to cost more, was smaller, worse safety rating, and slower charging. I eliminated by specs. It would have been faster and more efficient due to weight.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Glad to see the Focus EV has gotten so much cheaper. When it first came out it just looked like a compliance car, since the the base price was like $40k.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

How about a one-year update report?


----------



## magudaman (Mar 29, 2009)

That is a great idea!

So I am currently at 15,250 miles and over all have really enjoyed my focus. I am using the car to complete my commute 5 to 6 days a week with a roundtrip of about 45 miles. We then use the car as much as possible when running around town on the weekends. 

I do wish I had some sort of fast charge capability. I have tried to use the car for 100+ mile trips but just ends up being a long day. In the winter my range is closer to 50-60 miles (with heat) and summer of 60-70 miles. Trying slightly it is generally easy to get 70 miles. Consistent 55mph gets you almost exactly 80mi.

No maintenance except for 2 tire rotations and really I am only supposed to do those at 10k intervals. No maintenance except tire rotations until 150,000 miles for a coolant change. Brakes do not really wear at all with strong regen.

I really enjoy owning the car but would say the leaf (ugly as can be) is better designed for core function (more useable interior space, no battery pack in cabin, more efficient heating, DC fast charge, but not as well outfitted with luxury for the same price range. Styling on the focus wins in all ways and get compliments on the car's looks all the time.

Likes:
- Heating and cooling work well but both consume a lot of power in both extremes of weather. 

- Good get up and go, keep up with carpool lane traffic and can be used to pass easily on lower speed roads, pegs out at 84mph

- Myford mobile - let me see charge, pre heat, and remotely lock or unlock the car, can be flaky at time but really like having it available.

- can communicate with forscan for really crazy interesting details like: true SOC, cell voltage, pack temp, voltage, amps, etc, etc

- Quiet

- Navigation/console system is actually well featured, I really notice it when I use another car for a while that doesn't have all the bluetooth and integrated capabilities

- Charger goes up to about 7.2kw on input side when used with 240v input, 3.5hrs from dead

- seats that fold down and hatchback

- looks good



Dislikes:

- Hump in the trunk. Half of the battery is in the truck and takes up a lot of space

- Navigation/console can be slow and glitch at times

- Heating and cooling control system. Tries to go AC on mode and electric heater mode as much as possible. 

- No way to turn off AC during defrost

- Interior space is cramped in the rear. if you need to take 4 adults the two people in the front must scoot their seats up to fit everyone.

Here is the regen curve at different speeds I created:










and a little write up about taking the car to Laguna Seca:

http://www.myfocuselectric.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2151


----------



## ken1939 (Sep 4, 2010)

Used ones are getting near the 10K range for the Focus and 7K for the leafs.


----------

